# February 2012 Triplet update



## cdmay (Feb 2, 2012)

It seems like the triplet cherryheads that emerged from a single egg last September hatched years ago. They started so slowly and had Barb and I (actually, just me) wringing our hands for a long time.
Here are all three from today...







The largest is Dewey who is now pushing 70 grams...






Huey, the first one with his head out of the egg, is right behind though...






Peanut is much larger now than when he hatched but he is still a very small tortoise...






When you look at a single photo or two of him by himself he doesn't look that small...











But then when you see him along with a 'normal' sized hatchling of only a few weeks you get the idea of his stature...






Peanut is just now getting weaned off of finely chopped or minced food and is starting to handle larger stuff. Secretly I think he is fed up with eating with the 'babies' and wants to be with the big kids. 
All three of the triplets have come a long, long way but I think it is pretty clear that Peanut will never be a large animal. Huey and Dewey will likely never be giants either. They are neat little guys anyway and I have learned a lot from their experience.


----------



## Kristina (Feb 2, 2012)

They are so amazing, especially Peanut!

I love how their head markings are absolutely identical. Just a very special little trio.


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 2, 2012)

So cool and all three are growing very nicely... You are doing one heck of a job!!!!!


----------



## wellington (Feb 2, 2012)

They are amazing. The little guy, well what can ya say, soooo cuuuute. Poor thing, just wanting to hang with his bigger siblings.


----------



## Zamric (Feb 2, 2012)

TRIPLETS! I only heard about these guys.... didn't know they where all still alive!

they look great! are you keeping them all?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2012)

They are so pristine-looking. Like they've never seen dirt. What a wonderful success story.


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow...that amazes me!...all from the same egg....and peanut is so small.....they are like a Russian doll ( get it?) lol.. Very cute!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 2, 2012)

So glad you're still keeping up with updates!!! I love to see these little guys, so cool and what an amazing story! Please continue to share their progress with us


----------



## tweeter (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm always amazed when I see these guys, especially Peanut, he's just the cutest little guy ever.

They have mini-horses, maybe Peanut will be the first mini-tort, LOL. 

You've done such a wonderful job with the three of them! Just keep those pictures coming, please


----------



## pdrobber (Feb 2, 2012)

all together now, AWWWW PEAAA NUTTTTT!!!


----------



## cdmay (Feb 2, 2012)

Zamric said:


> they look great! are you keeping them all?



Yep, for now anyway.


----------



## Madkins007 (Feb 2, 2012)

So amazing, Carl!


----------



## tortuga_please (Feb 2, 2012)

Those are awesome (especially the little one )!


----------



## bigred (Feb 2, 2012)

We enjoy getting updates on these guys


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 3, 2012)

I LOVE THEM! Thanks for the updates. I'm glad they all look healthy! Peanut still has his cute bug eyes


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 3, 2012)

That is great, I love the way they are growing and healthy!


----------



## cherylim (Feb 3, 2012)

Beautiful!

As usual, thank you for the update!


----------



## Zamric (Feb 3, 2012)

I just went thru all your "Triplet" post.... 

OMG! all I can say is "Amazing!" Cathie was completly transfixed when she saw the 3 of them sharing 1 yolk.... and Peanut... Well the little guy just captured my heart.

Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## jkingler (Feb 3, 2012)

How lucky you are to have gotten those three beautiful miracles from that surprisingly bountiful egg. I hear so many stories of twins not hatching, or twins hatching and one or none make it...But they all made it! Even peanut! Kinda chokes me up...:,)

I have never really wanted a Cherryhead that badly, but Peanut is making me reconsider!

*they are like a Russian doll* 
A mini Russian doll! Medium tort...smaller tort......PEANUT!


----------

